# aquascaping materials



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

just wondering where everyone gets their aquascaping materials, such as rocks, driftwood, etc.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

LFS, OFS(on-line fish store), trading, own collection, etc.....Many many options. Ask around, and you'll never know what you will find.


Paul


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

The rocks I collect locally as long as I can make a positive ID on them to be sure they're safe. Shipping just gets to be too high for them otherwise.

Stuff like driftwood I either order online or pick up at places like a convention. I couldn't believe the price for a chunk that was maybe 8" or so at a fish store I traveled to not too long ago - about $30 for the same thing I've gotten for around $5 at the other places mentioned above.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.aquariumdriftwood.com/
Very good quality mangrove pieces. I highly recommend them. Ignore the pictures on their website, they look horrible (driftwood is wet and they look varnished). Just buy the center pieces, or tell them what you are looking for and they really help out.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I don't know about good quality with aquariumdriftwood. Their driftwood is decent, but I have received pieces that downright smell --often like rotted eggs or sulfur.

Just recently, my 55g was having a tremendous odor issue with these driftwood pieces I had just recently bought from aquariumdriftwood. I sent about four emails to the company, and they refused to handle the issue with any sign of courtesy.

After the second email, they started ignoring me all together. I ended up having to take out the driftwood from the tank and throwing it out in the garbage. Seventy dollars worth of rotting driftwood.

And I've been a customer of theirs for three years -- and when I have a problem, this was how I was treated.

No thank you.

Carlos


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

i always take a gander at the pieces of driftwood at the lfs, but they always seem to cost so much. $4/lb for the "african" types and about $20 for one piece (relatively good-sized) for the regular ones. the pieces don't away look that nice tho. i want to plan a trek one of these days into a forested area or take a look or on a beach or something. i'm just not entirely sure what the legality is of going about this method, esp in CA, where environmentalism is a relatively big issue. anyone in CA know?


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

By exercising common sense and not walking around with a saw, pick-axe, or explosives, I see little reason why the authorities would take issue with you. :wink:


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

haha... good one... i suppose you are right. i wasn't planning on bringing a saw or anything. i was thinking of wearing a mask.


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

I collect all my stuff locally: rocks, sand, gravel, wood, etc. Sometimes the wood stinks, sometimes it doesn't, etc. It's trial and error as far as different types of wood, even when dealing wiht how long it's been dead, etc. But, I've collected pieces for FREE that would have probably coast $30-50 at a fish store...and wouldn't have nearly been as interesting in shape/form.


----------



## AFK (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyone else can describe their experience with aquariumdriftwood.com? I just submitted an order form via their website, but they're absolutely horrible at returning my calls or emails. What's the best way to handle this company? I'm desperate for nice looking driftwood!


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

The mark up on wood and rocks is outrageous at fish stores. I have bought wood from a fish store but it was a cool peice. But I go to beaches and riverbanks for most of it. I must have a hundred pounds of rocks in my 90 gallon. Big Al's sells rocks for 5.99 a pound!! you do the math. Theres no way in :flame: I'd pay that for freakin rocks You can't really blame the fish stores much though. A high volume store probably sells a lot of wood and rocks, so in order to keep stocked they must buy allot. So you are really paying for shipping costs. But still its freakin rocks and _dead_ wood You really have to be patient to find good rocks and wood. You can't just grab any old rock or wood you see. You need to be picky and choosey, and you might not come accross a nice peice till you least expect it.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Just a reminder-- we will have driftwood for sale- direct from ADA + 2 other very nice/sculptural varieties VERY SOON. I am working feverishly to get the new shopping cart site up, and the ADA shipment is due in a few days. 
www.aquariumdesigngroup.com

Like I have said before, I will do the very best I can on price (i.e. no gouging!) on the ADA wood. The other is stuff is just flat out expensive- my cost (wholesale) is outrageous already, but whatayagonnado? Good driftwood has always been fairly pricey, and we depend on it for our livelyhoods here at ADG, so I buy it by the pallet anyway. I just want to share the wealth a bit to those willing buyers. 
I do find that a good piece of quality, aquarium friendly driftwood lasts a very long time, so once you've got it, you've got it for a while. Maybe that's a rationale to ease the pain of the upfront cost a bit.


----------

